# Bootsplash zatrzymuje sie na 100%

## karaluch

Witam, mam zaistalowanego bootsplasha zgodnie z instrukcjami z gentoo.org.pl i z gentoo-wiki. Zazwyczaj jest wszystko ok ale czasem, a ostanio nawet czesto zdarza sie ze pasek postepu przelatuje to 100% i logo nie znika. Wciskanie F2 nic nie pomaga, po prostu konsola gdzie startowal bootspash jest nieuzyteczna. Macie jakies swiateczne pomysly co z tym zrobic aby bylo dobrze heh :)

```
#grub.conf 

default 0

timeout 3

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux (2.6.23-gentoo-r5 i810)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.23-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/hda3 video=i810fb:vram:4,xres:1024,yres:768,bpp:16,hsync1:30,hsync2:55,vsync1:50,vsync2:85,mtrr:2,accel splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2007.0 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 fbcon=scrollback:256K

initrd /boot/fbsplash-livecd-2007.0-1024x768
```

----------

## matiit

Jaki masz baselayout?

----------

## karaluch

```
sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.10-r5
```

----------

## matiit

a czemu nie video=vesafb?

Zresztą:

```
kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 ro root=/dev/hda5 video=vesafb:1024x768-32@85,ywrap,mtrr splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2007.0 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 fbcon=scrollback:128K

initrd (hd0,4)/boot/fbsplash-livecd-2007.0

```

Takie coś u mnie działało kiedyś

----------

## nusch

Zatrzymywac sie moze przy okresowym wlaczaniu jakies uslugi np e2fsck, ale to raczej na poczatku niz na 100%

Probowales Alt+F2, Alt-F1 zamiast F2?

U mnie dziala bez problemow tak:

```

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/gentoo.xpm.gz

# For booting GNU/Linux

title Gentoo 2.6.22-r2(suspend sources)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz-2.6.22-suspend2-r2 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr:1,1024x768-16@70 splash=silent,fadein,theme:gentoo-blue quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd /fbsplash-gentoo-blue-1024x768

```

----------

## karaluch

Uzywam i810fb bo mam chipset i810 ze zintegrowana grafika wiec wydaje mi sie bardziej korzystne uzywac sterownika dedykowanego niz uniwersalnego ale jezeli sie myle to prosze o konkrety...

Co do Alt+F1,F2... to pozostale konsole dzialaja, bez problemy przelaczam sie na inne konsole kombinacja Alt+F(*) ale konsola z ktorej system startowal i gdzie, czyli gdzie jest bootsplash jest wylaczona z uzytyku. Szybkie wlazcanie Alt+F2 na chwile pokazuje konsole ale zaraz po tem wraca ekran graficzny splasha.

----------

## Paczesiowa

mam to samo, ale tylko raz na kilka bootow. o ile sie nie myle to na 1.4* nie bylo tego

----------

## Qlawy

użyj uvesafb i splashutils oraz jajka z genpatchset (widzę, że używasz  :Wink:  ), zainstaluj splashutils i w jajku zaznacz obsługę uvesafb (generalnie zrób wszystko tak jak pisze na stronie spock'a), później ustaw CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR=y, zmodyfikuj wpis gruba i reset  :Wink:  powinno działać bez problemów

a co do używania sterownika dedykowanego... ja mam i945, a używam uvesafb bo poprostu działa lepiej...

----------

## caruso

Hej,

mogę się dołączyć do posta bo mam ten same problem, bootsplash zatrzymuje się na 100% i nic. Denerwujące jest to, że w kde gdy naciśnę Alt+F2 (nie alt+ctrl+f2) to pierwsze przechodzi na tą konsolę, gdzie pokazuje tylko bootsplash na 100% a później trzeba przejść do Xów i dopiero wtedy uruchomić aplikację. U mnie czasem przechodzi netmount, w schedule gdy neo nie wystartuje szybko. Może to jest jakoś powiązane?

----------

## Paczesiowa

moze ktos filnie buga, bo widac dosc popularny problem

----------

